# Marples & Sons Chisels



## swagman (30 Jul 2009)

I recently purchased an early set of 6 boxwood handled Marples & Sons Firmer Chisels. What information is available to work out the manufacture date of these chisels.

regards:Swagman


----------



## head clansman (30 Jul 2009)

hi swagman 

nice choice of chisels  , a lot would depend on the shape and style of the tang neck , perhaps a nice few pics would help . hc


----------



## swagman (30 Jul 2009)

head clansman":1ukop9cx said:


> hi swagman
> 
> nice choice of chisels  , a lot would depend on the shape and style of the tang neck , perhaps a nice few pics would help . hc



Hi clansman. Have attached photo of chisels as requested. They are a matching set with sizes starting at 1/4 up to 1". If you need further photo's, let me know.

Regards swagman.


----------



## head clansman (30 Jul 2009)

hi Swagman


I have an identical set with the round necked tangs , i started my apprenticeship at 15 in 1964 they were in use by tradesmen then , earlier version had square necked tapered tangs which i believe where as i understood from the older tradesmen then wear from the turn of the century 1910 ish so i reckon these are 1935-45 ish i maybe wrong but i don't think so , rest assured if i am someone will be along shortly too tell me so . hc

PS nice set of chisel by the way .


----------



## Gower (30 Jul 2009)

I have one of the chisels in the photograph acquired from a diseased relative and I love it and reach for it every time instead of the plastic handled cheapies. I would dearly like to have a complete set. Any ideas where I should start looking or am I wasting my time. Lovely set of chisels. Drool! 
Jim =P~


----------



## head clansman (31 Jul 2009)

hi gower

same place i got all mine e bay .hc :wink:


----------



## Benchwayze (31 Jul 2009)

Same as my set, bought in 1960. 

They were in production for some time though! 

Jim, 

try 
http://www.oldtools.co.uk/tools/marples/marples.php

I had some nice chisels from them. 

John


----------



## head clansman (31 Jul 2009)

hi 

Most of my working life i used the red and yellow plastic version of Marple's chisels because of the abuse they were expected to take now retired most of them have seen better days. I decided for use in my home work shop when completed I would collect the Marple's boxwood handle version in stead to replace all my chisels .

It took me about two years in all buying sometime a few at a time but mostly one at a time , now i have full sets of :- paring chisel, firmer chisel, bevel edge chisels, & a small set of four mortise chisels i think i have about two chisel to go to complete them all.

There's still plenty left on eBay just be choosy don't rush and buy anything insist on seeing pics of both sides of the chisel if it look good buy even if it mean paying a little over the odds the steel quality will be well worth it .hc


----------



## swagman (1 Aug 2009)

head clansman":gxazow1b said:


> hi Swagman
> 
> 
> I have an identical set with the round necked tangs , i started my apprenticeship at 15 in 1964 they were in use by tradesmen then , earlier version had square necked tapered tangs which i believe where as i understood from the older tradesmen then wear from the turn of the century 1910 ish so i reckon these are 1935-45 ish i maybe wrong but i don't think so , rest assured if i am someone will be along shortly too tell me so . hc
> ...



Hi clansman. 

Attached is a download version of the 1938 Marples Tool Catalogue. 

swagman.


http://www.roseantiquetools.com/sitebui ... es1938.pdf


----------



## Evergreen (1 Aug 2009)

Swagman

That's a great link to the 1938 Marples catalogue. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## head clansman (1 Aug 2009)

Hi swagman 

Marple's tools 1938 what a lovely old catalogue where on earth did you uncover that to ?. Thanks for the link I'll save that to favorites .


PAGE 11 Bevel edge butt chisel with the Round neck tang not a bad guess by me then 1935-45 ish i wonder if that was the first with the round necks and i notice the handle wear a different shape , wonder when they started using the carver style handle that we both have . :?: .hc


----------



## head clansman (1 Aug 2009)

Hi swagman 

I missed the firmer chisel set at the top of page six also with the carver handle , hmm wonder if this was the first yr it was used , maybe there earlier catalogues showing them .? I'm sure someone will tell us if there is . hc


----------



## Tom K (1 Aug 2009)

Your chisel is on page 5 of the PDF or page 6 of the booklet.
Second from top so pre '38 I guess


----------



## swagman (2 Aug 2009)

head clansman":3o0cj04t said:


> Hi swagman
> 
> Marple's tools 1938 what a lovely old catalogue where on earth did you uncover that to ?. Thanks for the link I'll save that to favorites .
> 
> ...



Hi clansman.

Here is the site I sourced the Marples information from.

The Marples catalogue is located under the _Miscellaneous Antique Tool Catalogues._

As you will also note, this site also has information on other well known tool manufacturers. 

Enjoy.

swagman.

http://www.roseantiquetools.com/index.html


----------

